# skinny to muscle stories



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

theres no doubt threads similar to this on here but i want to know how lightweight and skinny you were before you started, how big are you now and how long did it take you to get a noticable muscular body. natty guys replies preferably cuz im training natty and want to try and find a guide on time.

pics of before and after would be good to. i put some up on my journal and tbh im shocked. my fvcking bathroom mirror is a dam liar,i thought i was more muscular than what the pics show  .


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

There's a big thread on here so before/after pics. You may have to use the search bar for it.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> theres no doubt threads similar to this on here but i want to know how lightweight and skinny you were before you started, how big are you now and how long did it take you to get a noticable muscular body. natty guys replies preferably cuz im training natty and want to try and find a guide on time.
> 
> pics of before and after would be good to. i put some up on my journal and tbh im shocked. my fvcking bathroom mirror is a dam liar,i thought i was more muscular than what the pics show  .


 Here is the thread @musio was referring to http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/86573-pictures-before-you-ever-juiced-now-you-have-juiced.html


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Cheers guys but that threads steroid based im really looking for natural bodybuilders pics and stories


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

First took an interest in weightlifting at 17 where I joined a health club and had no idea what I was doing. Trained chest and biceps every day and a little spa and swim. Supplemented with maximuscle! Haha

Weight when I first started was about 11 stone, I was extremely skinny!

Started to put on a bit of weight quite easily due to the fact I had passed my driving test and got a car so was driving everywhere instead of walking as well! But my training was still not spot on.

When I turned 20 I joined a "proper" gym where I started adding a mass gainer shake post workout and mornings and trained a 3 day split, different body parts per day so I had a better knowledge of what I was doing.

Since then my workout routines are constantly changing and still learning ALL the time.

Last year my max weight was 14st 10 and cut down to 13st 4 for my Ibiza holiday.

I am now 25 so been at my gym nearly 5 years now and currently weigh 15st 7

Current bench 110kg for 5x5 could possible do more (not done 1RM recently)

Have to admit my weight has gone up about a stone over the last couple of months from winter bulk but my strength is going up so I'm happy.

I am looking forward to cutting again after new year and then starting my first ever cycle of anavar. It's taken a good 5 years of decision making wether or not to go darkside. But I feel a have achieved quite well naturally and only want some assistance in helping me achieve my goals now.

I do feel I can gain weight quite easily and I know exactly what I have to do to lose weight efficiently as well (all been 100% natty so far)

No pictures at hand yet as I'm on my phone (Tapatalk)

Rob


----------



## Leem89 (Jan 24, 2014)

I started gym at around 18, didn't really know what to expect I started out at 8 - 9 Stone was really skinny and was approx 5ft 8.

First year was just messing around, didn't really know alot, spent alot of time watching other people at the gym and gained some knowledge on a few who guided me into the right direction.

Started watching YouTube videos, then onto a decent diet and there was no looking back from there, it can defiantly be done if you are determined.

I use to look at people at the gym and wonder how they hell they could lift that weight and do what they was doing, 6 years on and I am that person.

Current stand at 5ft 8 and I am now weighing 12 Stone 6 Pound.

In-between that time I did get a personal trainer for 3 months which really did help with technique and motivation.

But still learning something new every day


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> theres no doubt threads similar to this on here but i want to know how lightweight and skinny you were before you started, how big are you now and how long did it take you to get a noticable muscular body. natty guys replies preferably cuz im training natty and want to try and find a guide on time.
> 
> pics of before and after would be good to. i put some up on my journal and tbh im shocked. my fvcking bathroom mirror is a dam liar,i thought i was more muscular than what the pics show  .


This will inspire too: http://www.musclefood.com/success-stories/


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> This will inspire too: http://www.musclefood.com/success-stories/


I really don't believe some of those... Looks like the classical con/bullsh!t stories


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

DanishM said:


> I really don't believe some of those... Looks like the classical con/bullsh!t stories


Most are people from this forum.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> Most are people from this forum.


That doesn't change what I'm saying though..


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

DanishM said:


> That doesn't change what I'm saying though..


Let's see you do a before and after photo like that, with 5 hours difference effect?

What would their motives be to do this themselves, they are not selling anything?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> Let's see you do a before and after photo like that, with 5 hours difference effect?
> 
> What would their motives be to do this themselves, they are not selling anything?


See the video link, and close to all personal trainers are doing that right now, trying to get the fatties to hire them, as they accordingly have been through it themselves.. It's a classic con, that's all I'm saying mate..

I don't have anything to show off yet :lol:


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

DanishM said:


> See the video link, and close to all personal trainers are doing that right now, trying to get the fatties to hire them, as they accordingly have been through it themselves.. It's a classic con, that's all I'm saying mate..
> 
> I don't have anything to show off yet :lol:


it is only a con if the people in our before and after photos, have something to gain - which they don't! I understand the skeptical nature, but those stories are all real on MF.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

NickyGlen said:


> took me 10 yrs mate went down to 12 stone 10 at lightest upto 18 9 now saw difference big differencereally in the last 4 or 5 yrs training properly
> 
> View attachment 144495
> View attachment 144496
> ...


Saw this earlier, very impressive! BIG well done.


----------



## BOWSER (Jan 14, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> theres no doubt threads similar to this on here but i want to know how lightweight and skinny you were before you started, how big are you now and how long did it take you to get a noticable muscular body. natty guys replies preferably cuz im training natty and want to try and find a guide on time.
> 
> pics of before and after would be good to. i put some up on my journal and tbh im shocked. my fvcking bathroom mirror is a dam liar,i thought i was more muscular than what the pics show  .


I'll have a fat to muscles story ready for you in about 6 months time. fftopic:


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Not really much of a story.. (yet) but yeah, was 48kg at the age of nearly 18 (just a few kgs above being anorexic) with thyroid dysfunction.. almost an year later, weighting at 70kg now (was 72) but currently on keto diet to get back to around 65 (around 15-20 bf% now which bothers me a bit and I had to test it sooner or later).

but yeah, the story is being written 

edit: heres progress pic form 5 months into training (was taken 4 more ago lol)










before i started training on the right side and then 5 months into training on the left!!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

At 18 I weighed around 8.7st

Got a good diet and consistent work-load sorted, and 6 months on I'm 19 and 10.2st

It's not a massive difference, but it was much harder than people think due to being naturally slim, so I'm quite chuffed.

Still MUCH work to be done, some days I look in the mirror and notice a difference, other days I feel I look the same.

I agree that photos do show progress much more


----------

